# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Black Friday mit Prime, Audible, Music Unlimited & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Black Friday mit Prime, Audible, Music Unlimited & Co.*

					Black Friday ist wohl Amazons heißeste Phase im Jahr - und die dauert ein ganzes Monat. In unserem Ratgeber erfahren Sie, welche Angebote es rund um Amazon Prime, Music Unlimited, Audbile & Co. gibt und ob diese Services für Sie sinnvoll sind.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Black Friday mit Prime, Audible, Music Unlimited & Co.*


----------

